# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباراة المريخ x الموردة .. الدوري الممتاز

## Ehab M. Ali

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
توكلنا علي الحي الذي لا يموت

المباراة
المريخ X الموردة

الزمان
الخميس 29 مايو 2010
الساعة 8:00 pm

المكان
أستاد الهلال
(المعبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة)

المناسبة
دوري سوداني ون الممتاز


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة خير اعداد من الناحية الفنية والتشجيعية لموقعة رج الترجي

*

----------


## أبو اية

*القراقير كانو فطيس ميت أمام الجلافيط وحاتشوفو بكره حألعبو معانا كيف في أعتقادي ستكون خير أعداد لكن علي شروط ان يحتويها اللعب النظيف والله يستر علي لعيبتنا من الدفس والرفس ويارب تحميهم من أي أصابه.
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*إن شاء الله فوز المريخ...4\1........
*

----------


## معز بوب

*ربنا ينصر المريخ 

وعاوزين المباراة تكون ايضا تمرينا للجمهور فى التشجيع 
*

----------


## nona

*الليلة دي امانة ما وقع راجل 
معاك حتى نهاية المبارة والنصر للمريخ 

بالجنبة : اوع تفتح البوست وتزوق
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*اتوقعها مباراة قويه ومثيره ومنصور بااذن الله يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب انصر المريخ سيد البلد وزعيمها
                        	*

----------


## منص

*فاتح البوست يا ايهاب ليه ؟؟:584:
ما جاي الاستاد ؟؟ :anim-jjd:
 البيرجعنا انا وموسى منو؟؟:wa2o:
                        	*

----------


## احمر شديد

*من هنا وحتى مباراة الترجى ما عاوزين غلب اقل من 4/صفر
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الليلة دي امانة ما وقع راجل 
معاك حتى نهاية المبارة والنصر للمريخ 

بالجنبة : اوع تفتح البوست وتزوق



مرحبا هلا والله فينج ياشيخه والله نسعل عنج علي طول عساج بخير طمنينا:1 (31):
                        	*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*السعودي متعود مع القراقير يا هاتريك يا سوبرهاتريك
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منص
					

فاتح البوست يا ايهاب ليه ؟؟:584:
ما جاي الاستاد ؟؟ :anim-jjd:
 البيرجعنا انا وموسى منو؟؟:wa2o:













يا منص
الزريبة دي ما عندي ليها أي حاجة
وهم ذاتهم ناس الموردة الما بفكروا ديل 
هسي لو كان اختاروا استاد المريخ
مش كان ضمنوا ليهم دخل زيادة شوية كده
بس تقول شنو من الريسين المقفلة دي

نعمل شنو عاد 
عشان خاطر الزعيم
حنمشي الزريبة
:584:

*

----------


## Almothanna

*حبيب ألبــــــــــــــــي . 

منصورين بإذن الله . 

مشاققة : الكمامــــــــــــات على منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ .
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*ان شاءالله  المريخ  منتصر 4/صفر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

مرحبا هلا والله فينج ياشيخه والله نسعل عنج علي طول عساج بخير طمنينا:1 (31):



الاخ ابواية تسال منك العافية والله الحمد لله تمام التمام شوية مشاغل
انت انشاء الله يوم شكرك ما يجي يارائع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

حبيب ألبــــــــــــــــي . 

منصورين بإذن الله . 

مشاققة : الكمامــــــــــــات على منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



علي النــــــــــــاس الشغالة في وزارة الصحة



عرفتــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم


:dogpile:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا رب النصر للمريخ دوما

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياعمك ايهاب البوست فى الصفحة التانية معقولة بس
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*:oao12::ANSmile33::ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*باذن الله منتصرين 4\0
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*نصف دستة خلاف ذلك ماعاوزيين 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

علي النــــــــــــاس الشغالة في وزارة الصحة



عرفتــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم


:dogpile:













ها ها هااااااااااااااااااي

صحة وعافية؟؟
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياعمك ايهاب البوست فى الصفحة التانية معقولة بس





والله يا ابو حميد الا اسكه تاني

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*نتمني أن تكون مباراة علي قدر الطموح
ومحسن صالح مدرب شاطر

ونتمني أن يبعد لاعبو الموردة من اللعب علي الاجسام والتصفية
فنحن أحوج ما نكون لأي لاعب في فرقة المريخ
وايضا" نتمني أن تخرج مباراة نظيفة
بدون بطاقات 





ليس استهانة بلاعبي الموردة
ولكن نتمناها نصر كبير للمريخ
وبعدد وافر من الاهداف انشالله




ويا أكرم ركز معانا شوية


*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

علي النــــــــــــاس الشغالة في وزارة الصحة



عرفتــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم


:dogpile:




حبيب 
:blb2::blb2::blb2: :blb2:
                        	*

----------


## حلفاوي

*وارغو رهاني اليوم سيكون السماك الذي سيصطاد القرور:d3:
                        	*

----------


## riyad saad

*النصر للمريخ والله يستر من(اصابات اللاعبين)اصلو نحن ما ناقصين .:1 (43):واتمني مشاركة طمبل وبلة والزومة من اجل تجهيزهم ل مباراة الترجي.


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ان شاء الله الليله الزعيم يكون مشغل شريحة السعودي
أصلها بتشغل صاح في شبكة الموردة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بالتوفيق لفرقة الزعيم 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*متي تبدأ المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*بالتوفيق لزعيم الكرة السودانية
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*التشجيع الداوي و
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*سلام ياشباب

مافى استوديو تحليلى قبل المباراه ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*التشكيلة  حسب ماوردتنا من الإستاد : 

أكرم 
سفاري ، الباشا ، طارق ، بلة ،  
مصعب ، لاسنا ، نجم الدين ، قلق، 
 العجب عبد الحميد عماري 

مع تحيات مراسلنا من الأحراش وارض البهارات :  أفريكانو !!!!!

بي الجمبة : أفريكانو بطالب بشراء نظارة بعد المبارة ، وذلك لسوء إضاءة الزريـــــــــــــــبة !!!

*

----------


## az3d

*بالتوفيييييييييييييق للزعيييييييييييييييييييم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بالتوفيق لزعيم البلد
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*http://www.sudanradio.info/media/
*

----------


## على الصغير

*ضربه البدايه  للمورده

ودقيقه حداد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اهاااااااااا ناس التلفزون قامو لحركاتهم 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*اللهم انصر الزعيم . 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله الكورة جات
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*حداد على لاعب المورده السابق
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الكورة بدأت 
يارب ياكريم تنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اها يا اخوانا الليلة لا تلفزيون لا رادي كيف الحل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الناس ديل نجيلتهم بقت سمحة
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تدونا ليها أول بي أول ولا نقوم نكابس لينا سماعة للموبايل ده
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق الجلفوط حاتم التاج الله يكون في عون التعليق
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*المعلق ده في زول خانقو ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*5 دقايق تعادل ص/0/0
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اللاعب مصعب اصيب في الراس الله يستر
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*اها بدينا البلطجة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حمدالله الف علي سلامة اللاعب مصعب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المورداب لابسين الزي الابيض
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ده شنو متين بدت للإصابات
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*بالسلامة أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله ماشاء ماشاء الله ماشاء الله 
علي المريخ ومبار والعابة الساحرة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ في الدقيقة10
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ركلة جزاء مع نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## ام ريتا

*ان شاءالله منتصرين 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لاعبي الموردة في احتجاج متواصل مع الحكم الي الان
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*واخيرا رضخو لامر الحكم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كل الجهاز الفني للموردة داخل ارضية الملعب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*بلا يخمهم نفسي أعرف سر عكلتتم مع المريــــــــــــــخ شنو
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يلعب الملك فيصل ركلة الجزاء محرزا الهدف الاول للمريخ في الدقيقة 13
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*قوووووووووووووووووووون 
الملك العجب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قوووووووووووووووون
العجب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أنا ببدأ أحسب بعد التالـــــــــــــــــت
أصلو عيني في الترجي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يستر ما يعوقو لينا لاعب نحنا ما ناقصيين
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أصلو لو كنا بنلعب معاهم بــــــــــــــي قوة وعنف فرق الممتاز دي كلها بتستعدل عشان كدة قاسا مهم يكون في التشكيل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المريخ يمتلك المباراة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العجب وبلة ماشاء الله عليكم عيني باااااردة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خميس مارتن يضيع هدف محقق للموردة
*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله ثبات التشكيله مهم في هذه المرحله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*خطيرة تمر للموردة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كل لاعبي الموردة علي ملعبهم 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة للموردة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هجمة للموردة يستلم اكرم
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*الحكم ده هرشو ولي شنو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تلعب الموردة بمهاجم وحيد عشان كدا دفاع المريخ متحرر ويشارك في الهجوم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو كاساروقا ويين كان مهم في المبارة دي ليتألقم اكتر واكتر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اطراف المريخ ماء شاء الله عليهم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة مع نجم الدين يلعب لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتو كاساروقا ويين كان مهم في المبارة دي ليتألقم اكتر واكتر



شكله ح يطلع سفاري ويلعب غاسيروكا في الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الموردة تضغط المريخ علي ملعبهم
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هجمات الموردة المرتدة خطيرة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة للموردة تلعب وتخرج للتماس من الحائط الدفاعي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*خطيييرة لموردة في الاوت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*العجب يراوغ داخل ال18
هجمة خطرة للمريخ تمر للاوت
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يلعب بتراخي واستهتار واستخفاف بالموردة وذلك سيضر بنا 
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 16 (16 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			جواندي, acba77, أبو علي, محمد كمال, az3d, Azmi shosh, احمدحلفا, kramahmad, majdi, صخر, RED PLANET, على الصغير, عاشقة النيل, عثمان خالد عثمان, وداللعوته, نزار عبده

سلام يا شباب

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة للموردة 
تعود لاكرم
 د35 واحد للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*صفراء لسفاري
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الموردة تبدا تبادل المريخ الهجمات
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الملاحظ انه لاعبي المريخ يكثرون من المخالفات وخصوصا سفاري
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الطيب الماحي يركل اكرم الهادي والحكم عمل نايم 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مصعب عمر يضيع فرصة ساهلة للمريخ
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يلعب بضغط متواصل علي جهة الموردة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دقيقتين وقت محتسب بدل الضائع
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*السعودي قرب يعملها
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كورة تصتدم بالقائم كفرصة ضائعة للمريخ 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم الزعيم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*دا شنو الاداء دا يا اولاد كربوني
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ليبهر ثلاجات وديفريزر ملائمة لاجواء السودان وضمان 5 اعوام 
الخرطوم عمارة السلام هواتفنا على الشاشة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*بوهيات المهندس اصل الالوان والحائزة على شهادة الايزو
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ياجماعة السعودي دا ماعاجبني الحاصل لهو شنو
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*محمد كمال قول بسم الله مالك يااخوي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ليبهر ثلاجات وديفريزر ملائمة لاجواء السودان وضمان 5 اعوام 
الخرطوم عمارة السلام هواتفنا على الشاشة



بالاقساط في
 
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الشوط التاني بدا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

مظهر المريخ في الشوط الاول جيد




قول ما بطال
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

محمد كمال قول بسم الله مالك يااخوي



بســـــــــــــــــم الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*قوة من لاسنا تتحول الى ركلة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*كاربوني ماغير زول
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*انتو النفطي خبرو شنو ماشايفاه في الكنبة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

بالاقساط في
 



اتصل بالارقام الفى الشاشة يمكن يقصدو ليك 
ههههههههاى
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ايوا كدا ياسعودي دايرين راسيات ذي دي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*راسية من السعودى فى يد الحارس هانى ماهر
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*ياخوانا وين النفطى؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الموردة دى كلها اولادنا مارتن والطيب الماحى وماعارف من تانى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قلق يعمل فاول
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*القون الواحد دا مابطمن والله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المباراة بقت رتيبة
هجمة هنا هجمة هناك
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*بلة وكرت اصفر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*صفراء لبلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*10 دقايق الشوط التاني 1/0 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ياجماعة الكروت دي شنو
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مباراة باهت ولا لون لا طعم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وين وارغو ووين كاسا روقا 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اصفر كرت للسعودى عبدالحميد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*صفرا للسعودي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*سفارى ماحيلعب كورة الترجى لماذا موجود حتى الان بالميدان فى المبارة دى ياكاربونى
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الفاول دا عايز النفطي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول علي راس خط 18 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*:1 (39)::1 (7)::big:قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووووون لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*قووووووون لاسانا جمييييييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*لاسانا وتهديفة قاتلة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تلاتة بطاقات صفراء 
سفاري بلة والسعودي
وكمية من المخالفات 
دليل انه لاعبي المريخ متوترين جدا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اجمل الاهداف في الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ايوا كدا دا الكلام الصاح 
ولسا لسا لسا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله 
الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اها شايف السعودي خرج بعربة الاسعاف الله يستر
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*احلا قون والله
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*اكرم لاعب بثبات اليوم
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*ياخوانا ردو على سوالى وين النفطى؟
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااارغو جاكم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دخول اسياسي ودخول اسماعيل تغير من جانب الموردة
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*وارغو بديل للسعودي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وارغو يدخل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج السعودي (مصـــــــــاب )ودخول وارغووووو الجلفوط حاااارقو
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو ياشباب اخر نتيجة كانت في الزريبة دي انتهت كم كم ولي منو
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 21 (21 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت, acba77, أبو علي, Ahmed Tyfor, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, Azmi shosh, منص, ام ريتا, الروبى, احمدحلفا, بكري الخواض, faras*, kha1100, kramahmad, majdi, RED PLANET, على الصغير, عاشقة النيل, وداللعوته, نزار عبده
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الطيب الماحي طارت ليهو الليلة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العجب يا ساحر العجب يا ابداع
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ليس فى الامر عجب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بطاقة صفراء للعجب 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياحكم زى العجب مابكروتو والله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ في الدقيقة 28 من الشوط التاني
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مصعب يسدد والحارس يصدها
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*الحكم الجلفوط  ده ماياجلدوه
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*:1 (50)::fgf1::fgf1::fgf1::fgf1::1 (29):قوووووووووووووووووون................قوووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووون العجب الهدف التاني للمريخ في الدقيقة 30
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*قووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*هدف ملوكي للملك
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*ايوه ده الكلام ياملك رد ليهم احببببببك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اكرم يا معلم 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اووو كاسا يتاهب للمشاركة 
*

----------


## وداللعوته

*بسحرووووك الليله يااكرم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*بالله حارس المورة هانى الجلفوط بتاع نيل الحصاحيصا زمان
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول مشكوك في امرو والله يا شباب 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نجومية المبارة للاعب لاسانا
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*راجييين قوووون وارغوووو
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*راجي يتاهب للمشاركة
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*فضيحة للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يستر بلة علي الارض 
وماعارفيين اصابة السعودي خبرها شنو
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*تعطل عربة الاساف داخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*ياكافي البلا لا استاد ذي الناس ولا اسعاف ذي الناس  فضحتونا ياجلافيط اول مره اشوف اسعاف يتعطل جوه الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يلا لز ياود اللعوته
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط اصلهم فاضحننا دائما
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج قلق ودخول راجي
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch:anim-jjd:قووووون...قوووون
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منتصرين دايما ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*وارغوووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووووون وارغو وارغو وارغو انا قلت دايرين هدف وارقووو
*

----------


## وداللعوته

*وارغووووووووووو فتح
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قون للموردة 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وداللعوته
					

وارغووووووووووو فتح



الحمد لله
الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هدف الموردة صحيح يا اهلنا ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*مسختها ياكاسروغا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kha1100
					

:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch:anim-jjd:قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووون.....................................  .قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون



بوظة الصفحة ياخ وكرشت بيها
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجماعة جابو نقالة بدل الكارو بتاعتهم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله انتهت بعد ان شاهدنا مبارة تحت الوسط والمريخ خرج باقل مجهود فائزاً
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*وارغو استاد الهلال حارقو
ولعت الاستاد ياورغنة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مبروك للزعيم الفوز برباعية 
مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووككككككككك  ككككككككككككككككككككككك
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف الف الف مبروك وعقبال الترجى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

قون للموردة 



رايكم شنو في القوين دة 
ما زي قنوان قالت (قوووووووون)
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصر الزعيم دوما يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

رايكم شنو في القوين دة 
ما زي قنوان قالت (قوووووووون)



قنوان دي ما معروفة
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اسف يا حارسنا بس الفرحة بتسوى اكتر من كده
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*هى وين بالمناسبة الليلة ماظاهرة قنون الكانون 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*عادى زي الزبادى ماتركز ياعمك kha1100
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*نونا ماف شاى الليلة
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*مامشكله قون يكف العين ويكافي البلا غادي غادي
                        	*

----------


## علم الهدي مكي

*تمت بحمد الله 

باذن الله النصر دائماً حليف (الزعـــيـــم)

مشكورين (يا شباب) علي التغطية

في المرمي:

الزعيم لا يملك حراس مرمي بقامته
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبرووووووووك يا شباب

رأسية
العجب البركة في العتاقي
بروااااااااااقة
أهداف وارغو سواقة
ثابته
لاسانا شواااااااااااااااااااات
من بدري
الله يتم صفقة الحضري
*

----------


## viva 2020

*مبروك الانتصار ياليلة ٨ من مايو ماتسرع يوم الرج
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

هى وين بالمناسبة الليلة ماظاهرة قنون الكانون 



 :nrfza::icon15::nrfza::icon15::nrfza::icon15:
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

:nrfza::icon15::nrfza::icon15::nrfza::icon15:



براحة بتحرقى اطفى عيون البتوجاز المولعاها دى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علم الهدي مكي
					

تمت بحمد الله 

باذن الله النصر دائماً حليف (الزعـــيـــم)

مشكور (محمد كمال) علي التغطية

في المرمي:

الزعيم لا يملك حراس مرمي بقامته



محمد كمال الا كان مغطي اتير توماس
رياض يجقلب والشكر لود كمال
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

رايكم شنو في القوين دة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ما زي قنوان قالت (قوووووووون)




كان تكتب قنوان بالازرق مره وحده اصبر لي يوم السبت:zxcv6:
 بس ما تجيب معاك المدام تحامي ليك  هههههههههههه

*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

قنوان دي ما معروفة




 يعرفوك بالبطاقه قول امين:ANSmile09:
*

----------


## علم الهدي مكي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

محمد كمال الا كان مغطي اتير توماس
رياض يجقلب والشكر لود كمال



عذراً يا (احمر) يا غاني 

طبعاً انت عارف الجديد شديد

وانا دي اول مبارة تنافسية بالنسبة لي 

لكن ان شاء الله نُجيد في قادم الايام 

لك كل التحايا (غصن الرياض)

لكن طلعتو شباب حلوين خالص


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروك والبركه فى الثلاثة نقاط يا شباب
مستوى غير مطمئن والاداء على الواقف
ربنا يصبرنا سآآآآآآى !!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					


 يعرفوك بالبطاقه قول امين:ANSmile09:



يعرفوك بال D. N. A  قولي امين :wulsh2n010937esxh8:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

نونا ماف شاى الليلة



داير شاي غالي والطلب رخيص يافردة وكمان بالغرفة 
اي طلبات ياشباب اصلي الليلة مبسوطة جنس امبساطة 
والضحكة لي اخر ضرس ههههههههههههههههههه:nninn1::nninn1:
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

داير شاي غالي والطلب رخيص يافردة وكمان بالغرفة 
اي طلبات ياشباب اصلي الليلة مبسوطة جنس امبساطة 
والضحكة لي اخر ضرس ههههههههههههههههههه:nninn1::nninn1:



ضحكينا معاك شكلو كدا والله اعلم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الله لا عادو من استــــــــــــاد

يعلم الله جاني وجع عيون من الاضاءة التقول

فوانيس رقشه

بعطس من الاستاد لحدي ماوصلت البيت

كملت 2 صابونة لوكـــــــــــــس

وبرضو ريحتي كزبره

الاســـــــــتاد كلو يعطس تقول قاعدين 

في الوطنية للعماري 

كاربوني شغال عطيس نمن المسكين وشو

بقه متل الفشفاش

تخريمة:-

اتعطســــــــــــي

يرحمكم الله
*

----------

